# Gelöst: Standard-Font sans-serif

## wuesti

Das Programm Xtrkcad startet mit mit einer Meldung in einem Popupfenster:

```
Die Standardschriftart für Sans-Serif kann nicht gefunden werden.

Bitte wählen Sie eine Schriftart aus
```

Nachdem man ein Fenster zur Fontauswahl (ohne Einstellmöglichkeiten) bestätigt hat, läuft das Programm.

In seine ~/.xtrkcad/.xtrkcad.rc schreibt es folgende Fonteinstellungen:

```
font.name: fixed-medium-r

font.size: 18

gtkfont.serif: fixed

gtkfont.sanserif: fixed
```

In /usr/share/fonts sind folgende Unterverzeichnisse:

```
100dpi default  encodings     lyx   ttf-bitstream-vera

75dpi cyrillic   dejavu   freefont-ttf  misc  util
```

Welches ebuild der 137 unter media-fonts vorhandenen benötige ich?

Vielen Dank

WüstiLast edited by wuesti on Fri Oct 23, 2009 11:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hm.., ich vermute das sie in "media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera" mit enthalten sein sollten...

/edit

schaue zb auch hier

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/X.Org/Fonts

----------

## wuesti

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hm.., ich vermute das sie in "media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera" mit enthalten sein sollten...

 Das ebuild ist drauf.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> schaue zb auch hier
> 
> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/X.Org/Fonts

 Die Beschreibung hatte ich schon durch und die erwähnten Fonts durchprobiert.

----------

## Jean-Paul

Dir fehlt kein Paket.

sans-serif bedeutet "ohne serif" und ist eine Schriftart. sans, oder arial sind sans-serif-Schriften.

In deiner xtrkcad.rc steht der Font "fixed" drin. Das ist ein monospace-Font und wird meist als Fallback-Font verwendet. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fixed_%28typeface%29

Versuche es mal so:

```

font.name: sans

font.size: 18

gtkfont.serif: serif

gtkfont.sanserif: sans

```

Die Fonts sind in Dejavu enthalten.

Jean-Paul

----------

## wuesti

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

> Dir fehlt kein Paket.
> 
> 

 

Doch: Ich habe media-fonts/font-bitstream-100dpi und media-fonts/font-bitstream-75dpi installiert. Nun kann ich immerhin zwischen charter, fixed und terminal wählen. Den gewählten merkt sich das Programm nun.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe

Wüsti

----------

